# Forum Argomenti di discussione Contabilità, bilancio e operazioni straordinarie  CIG in deroga e contabilita

## dolcenera

Ciao a tutti, un'azienda ha fatto richiesta di cassa integrazione nel dicembre  2009, quindi da dicembre a maggio ha continuato ad anticipare la CIG fino a quando, a maggio nn e' stata autorizzata la CIG. In questo periodo contabilmente rilevavo il credito maturato verso l'Ines in un conto di credito INPS c anticipo CIG sulla base di quanto riportato sui prospetti del consulente del lavoro. Al momento dell'autorizzazione succede che sui prospetti paga risulta il conto salari e stipendi in parte a carico dell'azienda ed in parte dell'Inpes come cassa integrazione anticipata autorizzata. Come procedo contabilmente? Grazie a tutti.

----------


## Enrico Larocca

Il principio contabile che si occupa del tema della C.I.G. è OIC 15. 
Premesso che in attesa di autorizzazione quanto anticipato (quindi a credito del datore) dall'impresa datrice di lavoro va appostato con la scrittura: 
D INPS c/anticipi CIGO
A Banca c/c (o Denaro in cassa) 
Una volta ottenuta l'autorizzazione si possono configurare 3 ipotesi :  *a) che il datore di lavoro sia stato autorizzato per l'intero importo richiesto come CIG con la conseguenza che ad un credito verso l'INPS se ne sostituirà un altro*: 
D Crediti v/INPS
A INPS c/anticipi CIGO  *b) che il datore di lavoro sia stato autorizzato per l'importo richiesto come CIG  solo parzialmente con la conseguenza che ad un credito verso l'INPS se ne sostituirà un altro solo parzialmente; mentre per la differenza sarà appostato il costo per retribuzioni*. Per cui: 
D Crediti v/INPS (per la parte di CIG autorizzata)
D Salari e Stipendi (per la parte di CIG non autorizzata)
D Contributi sociali
A INPS c/anticipi CIGO 
A INPS c/competenze 
c) *che il datore di lavoro non sia stato autorizzato per l'intero importo richiesto come CIG con la conseguenza che tutto quanto anticipato andrà redditualizzato (cioè portato a costo per retribuzioni*. Per cui: 
D Salari e Stipendi (per la parte di CIG non autorizzata)
D Contributi sociali
A INPS c/anticipi CIGO 
A INPS c/competenze
Saluti

----------


## ainop

Partiamo dalla premessa: quando una società fa la richiesta di cassa integrazione ed in attesa dell'autorizzazione paga dei contributi tramite la scrittura:
Inps conto anticipi a banca
Quindi è solo un movimento di stato patrimoniale?
Non c'è la scrittura "Oneri sociali a debito vs inps"?

----------


## Enrico Larocca

Nel precedente post è già stata data la risposta. In ogni caso, Il conto economico sará interessato solo quando la mancata autorizzazione sará definitiva

----------

